# Live Mudpuppy



## one90gallontank (May 29, 2012)

Saw this in a grocery store live (11-12 inches long) in Markam last week. $7.50 each.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

If it's for real, it's likely illegal.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I didnt even know people eat these guys.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Sharkfin and carp are illegal also but you can easily find both in the GTA


----------



## pa3k_87 (Apr 6, 2012)

I thought shark fin was only banned in Toronto? Haven't seen anymore around Toronto but saw a store still selling them at Pacific mall because it's technically Markham.


----------



## one90gallontank (May 29, 2012)

Just saw the ad, it is on sale @6.88 this week.


----------



## pa3k_87 (Apr 6, 2012)

What store is that? Maybe they don't know?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Native fish, birds, reptiles and amphibians that are native species are illegal to sell. They should be turned in.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

pa3k_87 said:


> I thought shark fin was only banned in Toronto? Haven't seen anymore around Toronto but saw a store still selling them at Pacific mall because it's technically Markham.


http://www.thestar.com/news/city_ha...emains_legal_in_toronto_at_least_for_now.html

Have not read the article completely but as of Feb'ish it is still legal in Toronto.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> http://www.thestar.com/news/city_ha...emains_legal_in_toronto_at_least_for_now.html
> 
> Have not read the article completely but as of Feb'ish it is still legal in Toronto.


Hijacking, but last time I went to Indo, I went to a place in Banda Aceh that had been famous for sharks (diving with...). In twenty dives, I saw none...
I hope it's not already too late...


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm just thick in the head but can someone explain to me the difference between the fish we keep in aquariums and invasive fishes and native fishes? 

and arent mudpuppy just axolotl? people do sell those right? 

another question is, cant all fishes in the aquarium trade become invasive if released into the wild? I'm just thinking aloud here and would like to learn more from this topic. just and example is if koi got into our water would it become invasive?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Not an expert that this topic, but:..

Native species: species that are native to the area and naturally found here.
Invasive species: species that are not normally from the area, but have the ability to thrive/reproduce/colonize the area. Dangers are that they can throw the delicate ecosystem into wack, and possibly bring foreign pathogens that can danger the native species. (examples include zebra muscles, bullhead catfish.)
Aquarium fish that we keep: they have the potential to become a native species, if they are able to do the listed above. Most fish that we keep are not invasive, as they cant survive in our water even if we release them into the waters (such as most tropical fish as they cant survive our water temps and winters). But those that are able to survive could be considered invasive (usually there are provincial/municipal laws that prevent the import and sale of those species).

As for mudpuppies vs axoloti. Axoloti is often confused with mudpuppies but are not mudpuppies. Mudpuppies is a name that imcompases a couple of genus of animals. They are similar in shape to axoloti but are completely different (correct me if I am wrong on this one). There are a couple of species of mudpuppies that are native to ontario. Which is why it would be illegal to sell them and consume them. Axoloti are not native, so it is legal.

This actually brings me to a question: Do we actually know that the mud puppy for sale are native Ontario ones?

And the last part. I guess Koi can become invasive. Not sure about this one.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm still not seeing a mention of a store name.... Due to this, I have a hard time believing this to be true.

Wouldn't surprise me though if it was T&T, I've seen all sorts of weird things there, from soft shelled turtles, to parrot fish (the fancy SW's that cost like $200 alive, and $20 dead apparently lol)


----------



## one90gallontank (May 29, 2012)

the grocery store is at McCowan and Hwy 7. It was labelled as mudpuppy on the flyer few weeks ago. It was my first time seeing these creatures in my life.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Geeze - please tell me this was being sold for food...


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

I've caught them while fishing, put'em back as quickly as I could... Freaked me out the first time I caught one.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

pa3k_87 said:


> I thought shark fin was only banned in Toronto? Haven't seen anymore around Toronto but saw a store still selling them at Pacific mall because it's technically Markham.


it was repealed and no longer illegal


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

where were you fishing?


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

I've caught them through the ice on Lake Simcoe and the Bay of Quinte.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

one90gallontank said:


> the grocery store is at McCowan and Hwy 7. It was labelled as mudpuppy on the flyer few weeks ago. It was my first time seeing these creatures in my life.


Still no store name, I call suspicious on this one.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

The only grocery store at mccowan and hwy7 is Foodymart


----------

